# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Cannot insert pictures, shapes nor diagrams in worksheet

## Mike1001

I am having an Excel 2010 workbook with macros. Neither book nor worksheets are protected nor shared.
I had a macro button in the sheet which has disappeared.
When trying to insert a picture, a shape, a diagram or controls in draft mode, all of those functions appear disabled in the menu.
I tried in German and American environment, as .xlsm and as .xls in compatibility mode - same issue.
I tried in normal view, page layout, page break preview mode, panes frozen or not - same again.

Does anyone have any idea why this file won't even let me insert a shape?

Any help will be appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Mike

----------


## vlady

hello
try..


"Excel Options"
"Advanced" 
"Display options for this workbook"
"For objects, show". 
"All"

----------


## Mike1001

Thanks, vLady, you saved my day!
That was a fast professional answer!

----------


## Winon

Hello Mike1001,

vlady may be on to something. If that does not solve your problem, then.

Don't you perhaps have EnableEvents or ScreenUpdating in your code set to "False" somewhere in your Code?

It is difficult to asses the problem without seeing a sample workbook with your code.

----------


## vlady

Your welcome, but again you should look at the code as stated by Winon.  

What triggered it???... 

If just plain mistake of ticking that radio button then fine.

good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mike1001

No, there is no other problem. Thank you for your continued efforts.

I have reasons to believe that just somebody was playing around with those settings and I just wasn't able to figure that out on my own.

I am pretty good at Excel VBA, so those questions are not relevant to the problem.

Thanks again!

Now, how can I tag this thread as [SOLVED]. I can't seem to find that option any more in the new website layout.

Mike

----------


## akgary

I am having this same problem - using Office 2013. Display ALL was already checked.  I unchecked and checked again - but nada.  Interestingly -  the image is there - I can only see it in print preview and when printed.   Ideas?

----------


## FDibbins

akgary, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## FDibbins

akgary, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

